# ATi drivers for Linux on the way, it seems.. Opensource!



## Frick (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3108

Finally. I sure hope it's true and they succeed. That'd be so nice for me and my Ubuntu-disks.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 28, 2007)

Frick said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3108
> 
> Finally. I sure hope it's true and they succeed. That'd be so nice for me and my Ubuntu-disks.



wow, good for amd. now i use the fglrx driver and it works fine but it would be nice to get some other features. maybe w1zzard will then put together an atitool for linux!?!?!?


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2007)

Easy Rhino said:


> wow, good for amd. now i use the fglrx driver and it works fine but it would be nice to get some other features. maybe w1zzard will then put together an atitool for linux!?!?!?



Yeah, give him some beer and he'll probably do it. 

I tried that driver once, but I didn't get it to work.. I've tried some different distros and not a single one likes my x1950pro. 

Still, it's a while before those drivers arrive (IF they arrive), but I think it's good news. Let's just hope AMD pull it off nicely and actually make the drivers open source for real.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 13, 2007)

I just got a shiny new ATI card (x1950pro) so i cant wait! So which driver will the new opensourcing be integrated into? or will they just continue developing flglx or whatever its called with community support?


----------



## Dandel (Oct 31, 2007)

These Drivers are nice if you don't mind having not all the features right away, because they are currently implementing things which will take a while to complete.


----------



## Gruelius (Oct 31, 2007)

Heh, anything half done but working would be better than the fglrx drivers are for me, getting heaps of xvideo issues atm with the latest binary's


----------



## Dandel (Nov 1, 2007)

I understand the xvideo issues, but mine incapacitates the machine though, namely it just plain likes sending nothing but modes that my monitor can't handle for some reason. ( and i have yet to find a way to offset this. )


----------

